# Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!



## Dr. Gediman (20. Juli 2010)

Vor doch einigen Jahren, haben wir uns einen kleinen Teich gebaut, mit Springbrunnen, Teichfilter, der obligatorischen Seerose und noch nen paar Wasserpflanzen  
Die Bevölkerung haben wir nicht übernommen, das kam alles von selbst, aber dazu später.
So sah er im Winter aus:   (man beachte die Eisfreie stelle wo Regenwasser eingeleitet wird und somit unser Haus trocken hält und gleichzeitig auch bei Winter für Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgt.)

Über die Jahre ist die Seerose allerdings dermaßen angewachsen, das man im Sommer kein Teich mehr sieht... 
Bleibt natürlich nur eine Lösung, nicht die Seerose verkleinern, nein, den Teich erweitern, und zwar an dieser Flachwasserstelle, wo sich grad die __ Frösche im Froschlaich tümmeln:  

Also haben wir ein Loch gegraben, etwas kleiner als der alte Teich, aber trotzdem sehr nett:
 
 

Und schließlich: Wasser im Teich!
 

Schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit begannen die ersten Tiere ihr neues Territorium zu erforschen:
   

Dann noch eine Brücke und ein paar Steine, und er war schon fast komplett:
 

-----

Als es nun auch noch wärmer wurde, begannen die alten Teichpflanzen wieder zu wachsen, was dem Froschlaich aber weniger zu gefallen schien:  

-----
Jetzt sind wir auch schon im Sommer angelangt 

Einst hunderte Kaulquappen hatten sich inzwischen auf eine reduziert :shock  

Und das ist auch die Seerose die ich meinte   
 
 


Da fiel uns noch ein Projekt ein, der kleine Wasserfall am Hang, mit unserem neuen Teichfilter.  
 
 


Und zum Abschluss noch ein paar Teichbewohner. Mit dem Bestimmen tu ich mich immer etwas schwer, wenn also wer weiß was wie heißt, immer raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## Dr. Gediman (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Hier noch weiter Fotos!
und wie gesagt, wenn jemand weiß, was ich fotografiert hab, dann möchte ich das auch wissen 

der Teich:
 


die Bewohner:
                               

Mir ein besonderes Rätsel sind diese Tiere, die sich im Wasserfall niedergelassen haben:


----------



## Bavarius (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Sehr schön was da bei Dir so alles keucht und fleucht


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Servus Doc

Herzlich Willkommen

Sehr schön deine Teichdoku ..... 

Zum Bestimmen deiner Teichbewohner komme ich leider heute nicht mehr .... bin vom Teichgraben sehr müde und muß morgen früh wieder in die Arbeit .....

Also noch ein bisserl Geduld, aber vielleicht nehmen mir ja die anderen User einiges ab


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Dr. Gediman schrieb:


> Mir ein besonderes Rätsel sind diese Tiere, die sich im Wasserfall niedergelassen haben:
> Anhang anzeigen 69865


Hallo Dr. Gediman,
ich hoffe ich liege falsch, aber es könnte sich um einen unangenehmen Zeitgenossen handeln.
Die Larven der Kriebelmücke ist in der Lage sich im fliessenden Wasser anzusiedeln (die normale Stechmücke bevorzugt ja stehendes Wasser).
Und entgegen des herkömmlichen Mückenstiches, sind die der Kriebelmücke um einiges unangenehmer (nachzulesen im Link oben) :evil
Ich hatte schon einige und in letzter Zeit hat es meine Mutter schon wieder 2mal erwischt.

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe für Dich, dass jemand ein anderes Tier auf dem Bild identifizieren kann.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Wild (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Hallo,
die Tiere auf dem letzten Bild sind Kribbelmückenlarven. Die habe ich auch zur genüge....
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Tiere auf dem letzten Bild sind Kribbelmückenlarven. Die habe ich auch zur genüge....
> Gruß Norbert


Hallo Norbert,
wie schaut es bei Dir mit der 'Biss'-Quote aus bzw. wie verträgst Du sie?
Oder verschonen Dich diese Mücken?

Und wo wir grade dabei sind... das Bild ist wirklich sehr schön, vielleicht sollte man Dr. Gediman fragen, ob man es in das Lexikon für Insekten aufnehmen darf, weil hier wirklich sehr schön die Larven zu sehen sind.

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine ganze weile gebraucht, um heraus zu finden, das es diese fiesen Mücken gibt.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Dr. Gediman (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Erstmal Danke für die positiven Reaktionen!

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich das mit der Kriebelmücke schon fast befürchtet...
Nun hab ich ein Problem. Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Tierfreund, möchte die Mückenlarven aber los werden, denn bei Mücken hört irgendwo der Spaß auf  
Wie stell ich das an?
Kann man die einfach absammeln und woanders aussetzen?
und die zweite Frage, kann ich verhindern, das die nochmal aufkreuzen?

Wegen dem Lexikon, wenn das eine Frage sein sollte^^ dann dürft ihr sie aufnehmen, ich will die sowieso nicht mehr haben 

Grüße!
Kein echter Doktor nur ein witziger Name


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Dr. Gediman schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich das mit der Kriebelmücke schon fast befürchtet...
> Nun hab ich ein Problem. Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Tierfreund, möchte die Mückenlarven aber los werden, denn bei Mücken hört irgendwo der Spaß auf
> Wie stell ich das an?
> Kann man die einfach absammeln und woanders aussetzen?


Das willst Du keinem antun...  die Wunden sind einfach fies, vor allem, wenn man eh dazu neigt bei Mückenstichen zu kratzen.
Btw. sorgt (bei entsprechender Empfindlichkeit) ein Biss dafür, das sich auch andere Wunden, die am Abheilen sind, nochmals entzünden können! (am eigenen Körper erfahren)


> die zweite Frage, kann ich verhindern, das die nochmal aufkreuzen?


Eigentlich nicht...
Bis jetzt ist mir nur was mit Chemie geläufig.... biologisches oder natürlicher Feind o.Ä. hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


> Wegen dem Lexikon, wenn das eine Frage sein sollte^^ dann dürft ihr sie aufnehmen, ich will die sowieso nicht mehr haben


Dann hoffe ich mal, das das Mod Team die Idee aufnimmt und es im Lexikon aufgnommen wird.
Den Beschreibungen im Internet nach ist dieses Tierchen nämlich seit eingier Zeit auch im Flachland auf dem Vormarsch.
Eine Beschreibung könnte ich nur aus den gefundenen Texten wiedergeben... aber eine mögliche Behandlung der Stiche könnte ich aus eigener Erfahrung wiedergeben.


> Kein echter Doktor nur ein witziger Name


Witzig... ich habe im RL einen solchen Spitznamen, ohne jemals was dafür getan zu haben 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Dr. Gediman (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht...
> Bis jetzt ist mir nur was mit Chemie geläufig.... biologisches oder natürlicher Feind o.Ä. hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


Chemie ist natürlich genau das richtige für einen naturnahen Teich...

was allerdings interessant zu wissen wäre, ist ob es einen natürlichen Fressfeind gibt, den man dann einfach neben den Larven aussetzt   Also wenn da jemand einen kennt...? 

Danke schon mal Zermalmer!


----------



## Zermalmer (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Dr. Gediman schrieb:


> Chemie ist natürlich genau das richtige für einen naturnahen Teich...


Ja, ich weiss 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Servus Doc

Bestimmung:
Aus Beitrag #1
Bild #17 : frühe Adonislibelle
Bild #18 : Hufeisen Azurjungfer
Bild #19 : Große Pechlibelle
Bild #20 : Libellenlarve

Aus Beitrag #2
Bild #2, 5 : Wasserläufer
Bild #3, 14 : Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer
Bild #4 : keine Ahnung ([URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/142/]bin ein gebranntes Kind[/URL] --- Quelle) .... könnte  nein lieber nicht 
Bild #6, 11 : Rückenschwimmer
Bild #7 : Eintagsfliegenlarve
Bild #8, 10 : Molchlarve
Bild #9, 15 : Große Pechlibelle
Bild #12 : Gemeine Winterlibelle
Bild #13, 16 : siehe Bild #4
Bild #17 : eine Bläulingsart
Bild # 18 : Kriebelmückenlarven

Erfahrungsbericht zu den Kriebelmückenlarven an meinem Ex-Schwimmteich:

Habe sie von den Steinen des Bachlaufes (haften ja meist nur in Strömungen) abgestreift und meine Goldorfen freuten sich über die willkommene Abwechslung ..... denke auch die __ Molche freuen sich darüber


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Servus,

also auf Bild 4, 13 und 16 sehe ich einen __ Grasfrosch...  (lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren)


----------



## Dr. Gediman (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Doc
> 
> Bestimmung:
> Aus Beitrag #1
> ...


Vielen Dank für diese tolle Übersicht!
zu dem __ Wasserläufer, hab ich aber noch eine Frage: Gehören der auf Bild 2 und die auf Bild 5 wirklich zur selben Art? der auf Bild 2 sieht viel kürzer und dicker aus. 

das mit dem verfüttern an die Molche finde ich ne tolle Idee 
nur haben wir kaum noch Molche im Teich! stattdessen ist er nun bevölkert von hunderten Molchlarven! 



blumenelse schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> also auf Bild 4, 13 und 16 sehe ich einen __ Grasfrosch...  (lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren)


interessant, da sie sich ständig im Wasser aufhalten, dachte ich schon das es Teichfrösche sind, nur die Farbe kam halt nicht hin 


und hier noch ein Tier das ich schon öfter gesehen habe. In letzter Zeit allerdings nur noch selten. Ich vermute mal es handelt sich um einen __ Egel, doch welcher Art?
Er hat übrigens einen weißen Bauch. Bitte entschuldigt das mäßige Foto, aber der ist immer so schnell wieder weg 
 

Und noch ein kleiner Falter


----------



## LilRainbow (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

servus doc 

also zu deinem Larvenproblem   hab des öfteren beobachtet das diese larven von sämtlichen vogelarten gefressen werden schön am nachbars bachlauf zu erkennen gewesen =) ..  natürliche feinde gibt es fast immer ..  nur muss man hoffen das diese larven auch entdeckt werden =)


----------



## Dr. Gediman (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Tatsächlich? die kommen mir ein bisschen klein vor. Unsere Vögel geben sich immer erst mit den dicken Regenwürmern zufrieden 
Vielleicht kann man die Vögel aber anlocken, wenn man ein Futterhaus in die Nähe stellt?


----------



## Dr. Gediman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Fotos 
 

Ich glaube unseren Mini-Strand hatte ich euch noch nicht gezeigt 
 

Und der Blick vom Wasserfall auf den Teich
 

Und hier haben wir noch ein paar Teich Be- und Anwohner!
           

__ Rückenschwimmer
   

__ Wasserläufer
    
Was hat der bloß für eine Kugel an seinem Rüssel?


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Dr. Gediman schrieb:


> __ Wasserläufer
> Was hat der bloß für eine Kugel an seinem Rüssel?
> Anhang anzeigen 70820


Ich habe davon auch kleine bei mir am Teichrand beobachten können.

Jetzt hab ich nochmal gesucht...
Hierbei sollte es sich um eine Stabwanze handeln.

Oder irre ich mich?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Dr. Gediman (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

ich hab das Tier als __ Teichläufer identifiziert. Kann natürlich sein, das Du andere Tiere im Teich hast? 
Nur dieser Tropfen oder was das ist an seinem Rüssel, sieht irgendwie interessant aus 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichläufer


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

Servus Andreas, Servus Doc

Ja, das ist eine __ Stabwanze 

Und der Tropfen ..... 

Das ist ein __ Wasserläufer
 
Hab mir dein Bild ausgeborgt


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



Dr. Gediman schrieb:


> ich hab das Tier als __ Teichläufer identifiziert. Kann natürlich sein, das Du andere Tiere im Teich hast?


Nein, hab ich nicht.
Du hast natürlich recht.
Da habe ich mich wohl von einigen Bildbeschreibungen verleiten lassen.
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*



__ Stabwanze
 

Alles klar


----------



## Dr. Gediman (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Endlich ist sie da, die Teicherweiterung!*

@Digicat 
__ Teichläufer   Diese Tiere sind deutlich kleiner als Stabwanzen und kommen bestimmt häufiger vor 
Aber danke für Deine Bestimmungshilfe, normalerweise weist Du es ja auch besser als ich


----------

